# Chances of a one sex litter?



## kayz

What are the chances of a bitch just having all girls or all boys? My OH was worrying last night that the breeder we're getting our Goldie boy from will just have girls. 

I was thinking it's highly unlikely but I guess it can happen


----------



## Oenoke

kayz said:


> What are the chances of a bitch just having all girls or all boys? My OH was worrying last night that the breeder we're getting our Goldie boy from will just have girls.
> 
> I was thinking it's highly unlikely but I guess it can happen


Skye's litter was all girls, 4, I knew she wouldn't have a big litter, her line usually has between 3-6. I was happy she had all girls though as I wanted to keep a girl. She also didn't have any merles and the stud dog was a merle, so it should have been 50/50 merles.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

It can happen. In Ollie's litter, there were 3 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## luvmydogs

My last litter had nine girls and one boy!


----------



## kayz

Sounds like its not as unlikely as I thought then


----------



## Ridgielover

One of my litters had 9 bitches and 2 dogs  Luckily I wanted a bitch :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja

The first litter I bred was 7 bitches and 1 dog. It is not unheard offor even quite big litters to be one sex only.


----------



## Tanya1989

Believe it or not, but a lot of it depends on the time of mating. Male sperm swims faster, but dies younger and female sperm swims slower but lives longer....

But the chances of having a large litter of all one sex is very small eg a litter of 5 puppies of all the same sex is less than 3%, the bigger the litter, the smaller the chance. 10 puppies in litter = 0.009%


----------



## SpringerHusky

Maya had quite the unusal one, she had 10 pups 5 girls and 5 boys :scared:


----------



## luvmydogs

Eve's litter had 6 girls 6 boys


----------



## Doxie

kayz said:


> What are the chances of a bitch just having all girls or all boys? My OH was worrying last night that the breeder we're getting our Goldie boy from will just have girls.
> 
> I was thinking it's highly unlikely but I guess it can happen


My dachshund had pups on Saturday and they are all girls.


----------



## moboyd

Both my litters were equal in the sexes, first litter, 3 boys 3 girls, 2nd litter 2 boys 2 girls. I have had friends that have bred litters and they have been all of one sex, but funnily they have always been full litters of girls, not heard of any with full litters of boys?

Mo


----------



## Doxie

moboyd said:


> Both my litters were equal in the sexes, first litter, 3 boys 3 girls, 2nd litter 2 boys 2 girls. I have had friends that have bred litters and they have been all of one sex, but funnily they have always been full litters of girls, not heard of any with full litters of boys?
> 
> Mo


My stud dog came from a litter of 4 boys


----------



## swarthy

SpringerHusky said:


> Maya had quite the unusal one, she had 10 pups 5 girls and 5 boys :scared:


lol - My Hally was one of 6, 3 boys and 3 girls

Hally's first litter was 4 boys and 4 girls
Her second litter was 5 boys and 4 girls (we lost one of the little boys 

many of the litters I hear about tend to be heavily weighted towards boys - although I do know of someone whose boy recently sired an all girl litter

My hope's litter was 5 girls, 1 boy - my friend has just recently used the same sire and got 4 boys, 2 girls :lol:

I am sure it will be fine


----------



## CheekoAndCo

I know of a few litters that are single sex. Blu's was 1 girl and 3 boys but his sister died. Then his aunt only had 1 girl (she died) then her next litter was another 2 girls. Know of a few in other breeds aswell.


----------



## cutekiaro1

Akira was from a litter of 13. 12 were girls and 1 boy.
We were also on a waiting list for a girl and the mum had 7 boys


----------



## luvmydogs

Yeah I was on a waiting list a couple of years ago for a bitch and she had all dogs.


----------



## nat1979

My mates whippet had 8 pups all girls


----------



## Kelly Dawn

kayz said:


> What are the chances of a bitch just having all girls or all boys? My OH was worrying last night that the breeder we're getting our Goldie boy from will just have girls.
> 
> I was thinking it's highly unlikely but I guess it can happen


My friends husky/boxer mix just had a liter of 8 ice blue eyed bitches! I was thinking it was pretty rare. That why I'm in HERE. Looking for what the odds are on a large liter of all one sex!


----------



## OrientalSlave

Kelly Dawn said:


> My friends husky/boxer mix just had a liter of 8 ice blue eyed bitches! I was thinking it was pretty rare. That why I'm in HERE. Looking for what the odds are on a large liter of all one sex!


You replied to a very old post, but you can work it out. For each pup it's a 50/50 chance (as near as) it will be male or female.

So in a 2-pup litter you could have M,M or M,F or F,M or F,F. So it's 50% of the time the two pups will be the same sex.

Each additional pup halves the chances. 3 pups the same is 25% of the time, 4 is 12.5% and so on.

HOWEVER as with all genetic odds, this is 'on average'.


----------



## simplysardonic

Kelly Dawn said:


> My friends husky/boxer mix just had a liter of 8 ice blue eyed bitches! I was thinking it was pretty rare. That why I'm in HERE. Looking for what the odds are on a large liter of all one sex!


I don't understand why on earth anyone would breed from such a mix, but I suppose the fact they've all got 'ice blue eyes' will make them excellent money makers


----------



## OrientalSlave

simplysardonic said:


> I don't understand why on earth anyone would breed from such a mix, but I suppose the fact they've all got 'ice blue eyes' will make them excellent money makers


I found myself thinking that


----------



## Boxer123

simplysardonic said:


> I don't understand why on earth anyone would breed from such a mix, but I suppose the fact they've all got 'ice blue eyes' will make them excellent money makers


 I just can't why ? What would they look like ?


----------



## simplysardonic

Boxer123 said:


> I just can't why ? What would they look like ?


Well, they'd all have blue eyes, but the rest is anyone's guess!

Still not the weirdest or most disastrous idea for a cross I've seen.


----------



## jerzysmilezz

kayz said:


> What are the chances of a bitch just having all girls or all boys? My OH was worrying last night that the breeder we're getting our Goldie boy from will just have girls.
> 
> I was thinking it's highly unlikely but I guess it can happen


I just had a litter of 9 Golden Retrievers all male!


----------



## LinznMilly

Old thread. Closing this now.


----------

